# Time for Mike's tapes to work?



## whitepjs (May 19, 2004)

HiI've been using the IBS100 tapes for two or three weeks now. I find them very relaxing (usually fall asleep during them), but my violent cramping symptoms don't seem to be helped much, if at all. Question for anyone else who's used the tapesid you have to wait until the end of the series to feel the benefit, or did it happen sooner? And if it was sooner, at what point did it start to work?ThanksDavid


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are some that did end up having to get to the end of the tapes before seeing much benefit, others find they start to work very early on.I did CBT, which is different, but the time frame was simliar (3 months) and I started noticing it working about 5-6 weeks in.K.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi David~You are pretty early on with the program, so keep hanging in there - as K says, everyone is different, some folks react sooner than others, some within 12 days, and as I mentioned in my other post, I did the program a few times over. The majority see results between 27 days and the end of the program, on lady became almost symptom free 6 months after completion. It all depends upon how long you have had IBS, and at what severity level. Everyone reacts in the time needed for your own body to heal.Now, when I feel cramping coming on, I am able to "ward" it off most of the time (99%), whereas before it would have become a full blown attack. I was almost housebound before Mike's program, which I first did in 2000. I continue to improve to this day, and I had very severe IBS with cramping, D and urgency - IBS ruined my whole life.I see you are in the UK, as is Mike, look in your booklet and perhaps you can contact him on the contact page through the website listed there if you have specific concerns. But, as I said, it is early in the game - relax and just enjoy your journey, keep with it - you'll see!


----------



## whitepjs (May 19, 2004)

I have to say that I am enjoying it, as it's very relaxing. It can be tricky fitting the half and hour or so of peace in, but it seems to be worth it.When you say ward off an attack, what do you mean? Do you self-hypnotise, and if so how long does it take to make the symptoms subside?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi David,Since I have had IBS so long (over 21 years) I became increasingly worse before doing the program, and after doing the program, I became increasingly better - the program works on an automatic level- so when I feel that gurgling sensation (which is not very often now)- the violent cramping you mention - I either react one of two ways: the usual way is I automatically have the thought, "I don't have time to deal with IBS right now," and continue what I am doing, this is not thought out, sort of a fleeting conversation in my mind, hard to explain it, but no real thought is involved, it just comes to me, and the pain and cramping subside in less than a minute usually. Before doing the program, I used to have cramping and bad D for several hours almost every single day - now I am down to only brief "episodes" (cramping) now and then, and I am under extreme stress right now as well - so I would have been incapacitated if not for the program. I also have had abdominal surgeries which have left adhesions and I sometimes get pain from that and also, from time to time, not as often, I will get a really bad attack, and then I actively think about the second session and the balancing, pedals, etc. I will just think about that visualization, whether in my car, or in the store, etc. and within about 1 to 2 minutes I am pain free - in fact - one time I had this happen and I had to complete what I was doing, and it was 3 hours I was still feeling fine, before I realized that I had actually got out of the cramping with my mind - the more you do it, the better it becomes a part of you. But this is just what I do, the majority of people do absolutely nothing, and just listen to their program and become better and better without even realizing the gradual change until they come to a point where they don't have IBS anymore, or at least very rarely. You have to remember too, that everyone in life gets a "tummy" upset or "nerves" or whatever that isn't really full-blown IBS from time to time.Also, as in my case, and most IBS patients, you didn't get IBS overnight, it gradually embedded into the mind-gut connection, and it takes time to reconnect your thought patterns - be patient with yourself, I know I was very impatient in wanting to feel better right away, but just keep at it, don't give up... I will be holding the good thought for you!!! All the best to you, and I hope this helped a bit. Take care and look after yourself.







~ Marilyn


----------



## whitepjs (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I had been wondering about the second session and the pedals etc, and wondered if this was going to be the mechanism for future control. It's early days for me, but I'm finding that I'm far more relaxed than I've been in a very long time. I went on an aikido seminar abroad at the weekend, and normally the travelling and aiports alone would have made my guts do somersaults, but I felt strangely relaxed and energised throughout.Thanks againRgdsDavid


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

I haven't logged onto this board in a while b/c I've been feeling alot better lately. I came today b/c I felt I made a big step in using the audio program and it fits in with the above posts.My gut has been a bit gurgly in the last couple days and I could "feel" an attack coming on... This morning, just as I felt things might turn bad, I sat down and really concentrated hard on visualizing. I used the images in session two like the above posts mentioned and I was able to stave off my symptoms getting worse.I thought about my gut becoming calm and slowing down and so far no visits to the loo!just wanted to share...i am a few days into session 4...still have a bit to go but i'm more optimistic even now!M


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Miranda and whitepjs,







!!! keep at it and you will see how it starts to work and make the needed connections. It is a gradual process and at first usally a person doesn't even notice the cahnges, but then more and more they do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Miranda! Excellent! And WhitePJ's (I love your user name, lol) the "strangely relaxed and energised" is what it is all about. Soon though.. it won't seem so strange.







Keep us posted you two!







BQ


----------



## dysilap (Feb 14, 2004)

I have been doing better, I actually started re-listening to the tapes because, I felt I went to fast the first time and did not get the full benefits, I have to admit my favorite one now is the first one on anxiety, because that was where things had intensified for me lately. I am planning a long trip to florida next week, and i bought a portable c/d player to take with me. I will use it at night and on the way and back, I did get on some anxiety meds also, I just was finding the closer it got to the trip, I could feel the anxiety more, so anyways i am confident I will get through this ok, I am not spending much time on this website anymore so just thanks to all for your help. Sincerly Laura


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for your comments, Laura, which will certainly support others here. I believe you will find re-listening very helpful as I did too!Everyone is different, and some folks get the benefits right away, and others need more time. There are so many variables in just having IBS and the anxiety that is often part of it. And even those without the condition sometimes find themselves stressed when traveling, so you certainly will be ahead of the game.Have a wonderful trip to Florida and enjoy the journey - both of them!







Thanks again for sharing! All the best to you, Laura and take care.~ Marilyn


----------

